
Fundamentally Valuing Bitcoin at $45,000 / BTC - smooke
https://hackernoon.com/fundamentally-valuing-bitcoin-at-45-000-btc-a7f171521ae6
======
verdverm
Based on 1% of all North American assets being stored in BTC. This is the most
unsubstantiated number in the calculation. Would like to see what asset
classes are above 1% for a comparison

~~~
verdverm
[https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/D410312A-A5A6-11E...](https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/D410312A-A5A6-11E5-8AE7-A86DAC7DE99F)

~~~
verdverm
Bitcoin calc 1% of 313T -> 75k BTC

313T is world pop net worth

215T is world pop+national debt

90T is all easily accessible "cash"

73T is all stockmarkets

29T is commercial real estate investment

